# D3 CE?



## Saidias (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen was es denn in der D3 CE gab für In-Game WoW?

Außerdem noch fragen, ob wer die Codes nicht braucht uns sie mir eventuell schicken könnte ;-)


MfG

Saidias


----------



## muffel28 (17. Mai 2012)

Ein Begleiter für WOW war dabei. 

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/WoW-Tierheim-Neue-Haustiere-mit-Patch-43-Bilder-des-Tages-854490/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2012)

es gibt keien codes mehr, da ist eine CE seriennummer drin und das wars. dann werden die pets auf dem wow oim bnet acc einfach freigeschalten


----------

